# Anyone know where to order/buy CC tools in Canada?



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

The CC website wants to charge outrageous shipping fees to ship to canada ($30 for 2 combs). Anyone know any other online stores that are canadian or will ship to canada for a reasonable price? I know there are a lot of fellow canuks here. I'm searching thru ebay stores now.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Did you check Amazon?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Or try Cherrybrook. I don't know their shipping prices, but I know they carry CC products.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Amazon.ca doesn't have the CC products (much poorer selection in canada than in the US). Cherrybrook doesn't ship to Canada directly but they have a company that will reship it; just trying to figure out how much it is... Just looked it up and it would be $40 to ship a 3lb item. Won't be going that route i guess... Any other suggestions?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, i'm going to ship them to my brother's house in Texas and get him to mail them to me here. Should save on duty that way anyway (he can say they are a gift which would be exempt). Will have to pay shipping twice but still cheaper than having them shipped directly. Sometimes it sucks living in Canada; especially when you have an online shopping addiction. Never thought of buying dog stuff online before.... this could be dangerous for me.

ARE these CC tools really as good as people say? THe comb looks identical to the $5 one you can buy at petsmart. If it makes grooming easier than it's worth it's weight in gold. Are you sure you're not all just rationalizing the money you spent?


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Sweetie, believe me (and I have been in dogs over 30 years) the #5 CC buttercomb is amazing! Don't buy a cheap imitation!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.chrissystems.com/international-distributors-for-chris-christensen-.aspx

Chris Christensen Canadian Distributors

CANADA EAST

PET EMPIRE
1 Promenade Circle P.O. Box 914
Thornhill, Ontario L4J 4PO
888-261-1605 Toll Free
905-390-1846 Tel
647-258-1702 Fax
[email protected] 
www.petempire.ca

CANADA WEST

JUST GIFTED
46530 Elgin Drive
Chilliwack, BC
Canada V2P 6S9
604-639-6821 Tel
[email protected] 
www.just-gifted.com

I ordered from the Western Canada Distributor and shipping was $13 for a brush and comb.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

shipping to my brother's address won't work. The canadian supplier had a price that was $50 more than the CC website. I ended up ordering them from the CC website. Hopefully I don't get nailed on customs, duty and taxes when they ship across the border.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Seriously? I ordered one brush and one comb from the Western Canadian supplier and the price difference on the two items was around $10 (less exchange rate) which was more than made up for by the difference in shipping cost.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> ARE these CC tools really as good as people say? THe comb looks identical to the $5 one you can buy at petsmart. If it makes grooming easier than it's worth it's weight in gold. Are you sure you're not all just rationalizing the money you spent?


Absolutely 100% NOT the same as the $5 Petsmart comb. I spent a LOT of money convincing myself that the other tools just don't work like the CC tools!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> Absolutely 100% NOT the same as the $5 Petsmart comb. I spent a LOT of money convincing myself that the other tools just don't work like the CC tools!


ditto.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I broke down and ordered them. It was $30 cheaper to order directly from the CC website than thru their Canadian distrubutor (hopefully I don't get charged tax and duty at the border). I order the 005 buttercomb, the face comb and the T-brush (for my labradoodle). Hope they are worth the $130 !!!


----------

